# RAF Sculthorpe



## losttom (Mar 17, 2010)

Had a few hours to kill on the way back from a Norfolk road trip so it was a solo visit.

Originally built in 1942 as a satellite to west Raynham and then used by the USAF and closed in 1992.
The site is pretty trashed but i still enjoyed it


----------



## wagg20 (Mar 17, 2010)

Bugger me - I was there yesterday - what a massive place it is - will have to make a return visit.
Did you not stumble across the armchair - same building as the murals?


----------



## losttom (Mar 17, 2010)

wagg20 said:


> Bugger me - I was there yesterday - what a massive place it is - will have to make a return visit.
> Did you not stumble across the armchair - same building as the murals?



I saw one in a small room -it was facing out towards the window.........the same one?


----------



## wagg20 (Mar 18, 2010)

No - there was another more retro looking armchair in a much darker room opposite the old boiler.


----------



## losttom (Mar 20, 2010)

I cant remember if i saw it or not, ive got pics of the boiler and thought i had done every room in there....


----------

